# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Firebelly tadpoles

## ericbrookey

Thought I would share a video of my 7 firebelly toads. They are starting to sprout legs and are nice and plump and active. Sorry for the video quality but it was hard to remain in focus.
https://youtu.be/XWFZfz9ZVJs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Great video, but I feel like this should have been posted in the Fire-belly section of the forum

----------


## ericbrookey

You're right, whoops! Can a MOD please move it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

That's awesome, did you buy the tadpoles or did your current firebellies give you a clutch of eggs?

----------


## ericbrookey

They have had a couple clutches recently. These are the ones that survived from the first and there are also more eggs waiting to hatch in the Java moss. Starting to see little legs now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

